# Beaslbob Build or El Natural?



## Ryan Volpi (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm interested in building a low maintenance aquarium and was wondering what method I should us for substrate. 

Beaslbob Build: 1" peat moss + 1" play sand + 1" pc select (or aquarium gravel) 

or 

El Natural:1-1.5" of unfertilized generic potting soil + 1-1.5" of gravel 

or 

any other method you've heard of / used. Thanks!


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

i personal like the beaslbob method, that is what i have and i have had great success with it, tank has been set up 2 months and i have to trim my plants for the first time, they all grew great and filled out wonderful


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Check out mineralized top soil, it's almost the same as using straight garden/potting soil but you put it through a process of soaking and drying first which is supposed to make it more stable.


----------

